# How do you take your coffee?



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm sure that everyone on this forum is addicted to coffee. Day or night, it's my life blood. The real question is: how do you take your coffee? I take mine light with milk and two Sweet 'n Low.


----------



## clone1018 (Jun 27, 2013)

Black. Like my heart. jkjk.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 27, 2013)

I take it black, Like your mother likes it Trebek!


----------



## serverian (Jun 27, 2013)

With caramel syrup, chocolate chips, lots of sugar, milk and cream topping.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

serverian said:


> With caramel syrup, chocolate chips, lots of sugar, milk and cream topping.


Well, that sounds... intense. I really cannot think of any other word to describe your coffee habits.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> Well, that sounds... intense. I really cannot think of any other word to describe your coffee habits.


"Flamboyant"? 


Black, with scotch.


----------



## serverian (Jun 27, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> Well, that sounds... intense. I really cannot think of any other word to describe your coffee habits.


I was kidding. I drink black.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> "Flamboyant"?
> 
> 
> Black, with scotch.


"Diabetes-inducing" was the first one, but I don't think it counts!

How to spot a real IT professional... Is his coffee alcoholic?  :lol:


----------



## scv (Jun 27, 2013)

If the coffee's good, black. If it's acidic crap, double cream & sugar.


----------



## mikho (Jun 27, 2013)

Working days, with a second cup of coffee.


Always black.


----------



## Damian (Jun 27, 2013)

Black, like my metal.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

How many people are going to make jokes about how their coffee is taken?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2013)

> Black, like my metal.


_The Bass, the Rock, the Mic, the Treble..._


----------



## Damian (Jun 27, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> _The Bass, the Rock, the Mic, the Treble..._


Ha! I'm glad someone got the reference!


----------



## Lanarchy (Jun 27, 2013)

Not a coffee person at all.


----------



## clone1018 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lanarchy said:


> Not a coffee person at all.


What do you drink instead?


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

Lanarchy said:


> Not a person at all.


FTFY.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2013)

> Ha! I'm glad someone got the reference!


I was actually listening to _Clarissa_ when I read the post... good timing XD


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 27, 2013)

"Clarissa Explains it all"?  Lol!


----------



## Leyton (Jun 27, 2013)

Remove coffee from cup
Insert teabag
Make a cup of tea: white, with no sugar


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2013)

> "Clarissa Explains it all"? Lol!


You're not far off, actually.

https://www.youtube.ru/watch?v=zqa_SLqq_hM


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

Leyton said:


> Remove coffee from cup
> Insert teabag
> Make a cup of tea: white, with no sugar


This... this is crazy.  :wacko:


----------



## Lanarchy (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll stick with my liquid diabeetus, aka soda


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 27, 2013)

I prefer it dark and bitter as it forces me to wake the hell up in disgust.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

Voss said:


> I prefer it dark and bitter as it forces me to wake the hell up in disgust.


Logical, but depressing.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 27, 2013)

Black with honey. Sometimes a splash of milk.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEVTQHiAQRA


----------



## Steven F (Jun 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Black with honey. Sometimes a splash of milk.


I think you're confused. Honey goes in tea. Sugar and milk go in coffee. Silly Curtis, trix are for kids.  h34r:


----------



## bzImage (Jun 27, 2013)

Using a french press and substituting water with a nice bourbon. Now there is a good cup of coffee.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 27, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> I think you're confused. Honey goes in tea. Sugar and milk go in coffee. Silly Curtis, trix are for kids.  h34r:


I put honey in my tea too.

I just like honey.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 27, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> The real question is: how do you take your coffee?


Black with a splash of Burbon.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jun 27, 2013)

Strong as acid , thick as mud - black.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 27, 2013)

Two of those little half and halfs with one of those small packs of sugar.

Occasionally I'll go for black tea instead of coffee.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 27, 2013)

Also: Sometimes in a can, cold, with all sorts of other crap in it that will likely give me kidney stones. AKA Monster Energy Coffee (Moca Local FTW)


----------



## earl (Jun 27, 2013)

I use to like double double (2x cream 2x sugar) but now just cream and sugar..


----------



## Shados (Jun 27, 2013)

Black. Or cold drip from this place near my house. Or Irish, if it's that kind of day.


----------



## Shados (Jun 27, 2013)

Black. Or cold drip from this place near my house. Or Irish, if it's that kind of day.


----------



## fapvps (Jun 27, 2013)

~20% milk and 1 teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## blergh (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## drmike (Jun 27, 2013)

in a proper glass or ceramic cup please.  Black if I am drinking it.

Me, I'm more partial to tea though.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 27, 2013)

clone1018 said:


> Black. Like my heart. jkjk.


----------



## mikho (Jun 27, 2013)

coffee (in the butt) 

.????????


----------



## Epidrive (Jun 27, 2013)

Caramel frappucino with whipped cream on top sprinkled with cinnamon. What a perfect day!


----------



## Tux (Jun 27, 2013)

I press my coffee using a french press, then add cream and sugar to it.

But I'll just make sweet tea most of the time.


----------



## Quexis (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## jcaleb (Jun 28, 2013)

with cream no sugar


----------



## jarland (Jun 28, 2013)

Lots of cream and lots of sugar.

See I've always been told you're not a man unless you drink it black, because you're just diluting the coffee. I disagree though. I think the more junk you fit in that mug the better!


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

jarland said:


> Lots of cream and lots of sugar.


*@**jarland* you and me both brother :lol:


----------



## vld (Jun 28, 2013)

Very strong, no sugar, no milk, no nothing. I don't understand how people can add stuff to coffee, it just ruins it.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 28, 2013)

jarland said:


> Lots of cream and lots of sugar.


i fear sugar


----------



## lv-matt (Jun 28, 2013)

Instant: Strong coffee, drop of milk and no sugar.

From a coffee shop: Cappuccino with an extra shot.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2013)

> I don't understand how people can add stuff to coffee, it just ruins it.


Because in the civilized part of the world we had real coffee.. not this nasty American stuff


----------



## vanarp (Jun 28, 2013)

I love drinking the Indian filter coffee


----------



## shovenose (Jun 28, 2013)

With some packets of sugar and one if those little coffee creamer thingies that come in a box. Every day


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 29, 2013)

I was thinking the other day of starting the same thread :angry:  

Maybe next time with a "How often do you drink"  < I think must specify coffee or Aldryic will directly talk of Alcohol 




Leyton said:


> Remove coffee from cup
> Insert teabag
> Make a cup of tea: white, with no sugar


 

Same here, I'm also tea addict for sometime now, used to be coffee addict, I just keep turning over, when I'm programmed for one, I hate the other though.




vld said:


> Very strong, no sugar, no milk, no nothing. I don't understand how people can add stuff to coffee, it just ruins it.


Since I knew some people with that sense I have an understanding for it. And after years I've tried it for myself for sometime and was about to keep stuck "there"   Are you over 40? just curious  

Actually I've read a medical report/study saying when not adding milk to tea (no idea of coffee) it retain more of its benefit.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't stand coffee. If looking for something hot to drink, I prefer a nice cup of tea.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 3, 2013)

I hate coffee :/ I drink about 1-2.5 Liters of Energy juice a day!


----------



## shovenose (Jul 3, 2013)

How can you possibly hate coffee? Lousy coffee is nastt but decent or better coffee it's amazing


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

Prefers Mocha with tasty melted cholocate.


----------



## peterw (Jul 4, 2013)

My coofee: http://www.davescoffeestore.com/Colombian-p/colombia-org.htm


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm an espresso person. A nicely pulled shot of espresso really helps make the day go well.


----------



## fisle (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow so many drink it black. I do mine with some milk.


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 4, 2013)

_i dont do hot drinks, so i dont take it at all _


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 6, 2013)

admin__velinux said:


> _i dont do hot drinks, so i dont take it at all _


What about iced coffee?

Coffee is the best with milk and a lot of sugar.


----------



## mikho (Jul 7, 2013)

HostVenom - Brandon said:


> What about iced coffee?
> 
> 
> Coffee is the best with milk and a lot of sugar.


That happens to me perhaps once a day, make a new cup, take a few sios, forget about it for an hour or two. Drink the rest.


----------



## Ishaq (Jul 7, 2013)

Milk and sugar >_>


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 7, 2013)

Preference would be hot and black.... but I'll take it anyway given to me...  Black, hot or cold, with or without, as long as it is coffee, I am good...   There was a time in the Army we took it without water...


----------



## terafire (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm a redbull drinker. Inb4 heartattack


----------



## Zach (Jul 12, 2013)

Sometimes black, sometimes black with ice if I'm in a hurry and need to drink quick, sometimes with half/half or milk and sugar.


----------

